# Happy Trail Mix for Dogs



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

This is easy to do for goodie gift bags for fellow dog owners around the holidays. Purchase 3-5 dog treat items. Keep in mind color, texture and shape variety. Mix together and put a handful in cello bags as gifts. Example blend follows

Happy Trail Mix for Dog

1 cup of Snausages
1 cup of T-Bonz
5-10 strips of Jerky Treats cut into pieces
5-10 strips of Pup-Peroni cut into pieces
1 cup of small dog biscuits


----------

